# Compact or full size???



## Popstooge (6 mo ago)

I have a S&W M&P 2.0 with a 4.25" barrel. I've seen this pistol referred to as both a compact and a full-sized handgun. What, in your opinion, is the proper designation?

I only ask this because in some holster company's drop-down menus, the pistol designation has to be verified before ensuring the proper holster is delivered. 

Pop


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Popstooge said:


> I have a S&W M&P 2.0 with a 4.25" barrel. I've seen this pistol referred to as both a compact and a full-sized handgun. What, in your opinion, is the proper designation?
> 
> I only ask this because in some holster company's drop-down menus, the pistol designation has to be verified before ensuring the proper holster is delivered.
> 
> Pop


It's listed as a full size gun. The only difference between most but maybe not all compact and full size guns of the same make/model is the barrel and grip lengths. In other words a holster for the compact gun will work for both only the barrel will stick out from the bottom of the holster when using it with a full size gun. Likewise you can use the holster for a full size gun with the compact version except there'll be some dead space at the bottom of the holster.


----------



## Popstooge (6 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> It's listed as a full size gun. The only difference between most but maybe not all compact and full size guns of the same make/model is the barrel and grip lengths. In other words a holster for the compact gun will work for both only the barrel will stick out from the bottom of the holster when using it with a full size gun. Likewise you can use the holster for a full size gun with the compact version except there'll be some dead space at the bottom of the holster.



Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now-a-days... When a company sells the same gun in various sizes... Like Glock or the M&P series... They call the 4" ones a "compact." 

Ones smaller than that are usually "subcompacts". And then the bigger ones are the "fullsize" ones...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The easiest way for me to qualify the size of a pistol, i.e. a semi-auto handgun, is to use certain quintessential Glock products, specifically the gen3 models, as an example. The Glock 17 is classed as a full size pistol with its 4.5" barrel, rounded, and its 17-round magazine capacity. Glock calls its model 19 a compact pistol and its model 26 a subcompact pistol. These examples work well for me.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would say that a 5” barreled pistol is a full size. A 4” barreled is a compact, and a 3” barreled auto is a sub compact.

That is just an approximation though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Now-a-days... When a company sells the same gun in various sizes... Like Glock or the M&P series... They call the 4" ones a "compact."
> 
> Ones smaller than that are usually "subcompacts". And then the bigger ones are the "fullsize" ones...


Yeah, but we both know that toting around a four inch barrel pistol with 15+ rounds on board, really don't feel like "compact" by the end of the day! At least for me anyways.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

With that barrel, "Compact" is a sales gimmick


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I've got two 1911's a Sig Emperor Scorpion Carry with the 4.25 barrel and a Colt Defender Lightweight with the 3"barrel. the Sig I got a C&G belt holster and for the Colt ive got a Paddle holster for it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gary1952 said:


> I've got two 1911's a Sig Emperor Scorpion Carry with the 4.25 barrel and a Colt Defender Lightweight with the 3"barrel. the Sig I got a C&G belt holster and for the Colt ive got a Paddle holster for it


I have the best of luck with a paddle holster. I can carry a reasonably large pistol with one of those, without a lot of discomfort.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My SA Garrison with 5" barrel is full size. My DW Vigil with a 4.25" is a commander. My G19 is a compact. My Shield .45 is a subcompact.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

my Springfield XDE is a compact 3.3 barrel and my Colt Defender Lightweight 3.0 barrel


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, but we both know that toting around a four inch barrel pistol with 15+ rounds on board, really don't feel like "compact" by the end of the day! At least for me anyways.


If the gun is a Glock 19, then all day carry is a breeze for me. Were that gun an all steel product, weight might indeed, become a problem.


----------

